# sack it out!



## zimmerman (Jan 4, 2005)

hey i needa sack out my car its rides too dam high,im not sure wot springs it has in it now but they definatly diffrent (front to back)
wot standard car springs n shocks can be used? if any?


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

When you say standard car springs and shocks, do you mean like what springs and shocks can you just bum off of another car and put on there?


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

hey, I just gave you bad information! I'm gonna get rep taken away too! :thumbup:


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

I Agree with him!!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

you guys are fucking retarded to say get ebay coilovers! if your going to get suspension just get like some eibach pro kits springs and possibly KTB struts...never get ebay suspension you idiots!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there are tons of options for you. Don't mind the two clowns. 

But bro, I know you speak English over there in Oz, please, TYPE IT!


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

I was goofing around because he said that he wanted it lower i didnt mean to be serious thats why i said eibach springs.


----------



## zimmerman (Jan 4, 2005)

u are all nuts! thats ok tho.
yeah wot standard springs can i use from another car? drifters will know? my cars a s13 180sx just so ya konw.
why did somone move my post? its s13 specific!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

we like to keep all suspension/brake threads in the suspension/brakes forum.

You should be able to use any good quality suspension part made for an S13. 

I personally like JIC coilovers, but I'm sure Tein coilovers are fine, or any of the other good brands you might ahve available to you in Oz.


----------



## zimmerman (Jan 4, 2005)

argh true, neva looked that far dwn the page lol
i heard something bot puting 300zx springs in n that wud lower it nicely,ne1 know nething bot that?


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

dude buy aftermarket springs for your car dont go putting in stock springs from another car that might not even fit. also if your going to drift your stock supsieon going to suck because its not stiff enough. just buy some eibach or tein springs and some good struts and youll have a excelent supspesion.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

I have heard that Z32 300zx springs and shocks will work on an S13, but I have also heard that they are extremely difficult to install because they don't fit perfectly. That also means that they are not going to be nearly as reliable as if you went with stock or something like Tein, H&R, JIC, or even Neuspeed. They will be a little more expensnsive upfront but as long as you install them correctly you will save money over having to maintain a set that wasn't made for your car. I personally am going to go with H&R, because of the ride quality, but if you just want to slam it, I'm sure the other companies, like Neuspeed, probably have more extreme drops.


----------

